# we got a nice one



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

she caught this on on a new catkiller castable planer bobber and cut shad


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Nice kittie your daughter caught... Congrats to her... Craig


----------



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

NightWarrior said:


> Nice kittie your daughter caught... Congrats to her... Craig


 do you fish the red river? it looks like you have a nice river to fish- I have been fishing with planer bobbers -A cross between planer and bobber- I like them better than bobbers and better than planers -It seems that it just works better-Just type planer bobber into your search box and you'll see that there is a lot of internet buzz about them- I wish I lived closer to the good fishing rivers -the ohio river is about 3 hours drive - so we fish the 20 min away lakes with our boat - we have got some good catches on our planer bobbers - a lot of 10 to 20 pound channel cats- its a blast we fish mostly at night drifting and trolling I used to use bobbers but the kept crossing and tangling - regular planers can't cast dont release well and take forever to feed out line while drifting or trolling -my planer bobber is castable 50 to 75 feet easy and has a cool depth adjustable smooth as silk release like a slip bobber- our baits are live shad and cut shad-we are happy to share any info we have about planer bobber fishing-I have started to use mini glow sticks at night on the planers that makes it even more fun our kids love them = tell us about your fishing up north and how ya get your nice kittys bottom fishing or bobber?==the catkiller


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice ad :roll:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Shu said:


> nice ad :roll:


Hey Shu, Whats ur deal he was just telling me about what he uses and if I have or do you... If you don't have anything to contribute to the thread then keep ur thoughts to urself...

Cat Killer, Yes I fish the Red and I also fish some small surrounding tributaries... I fish off the bottom and dont have a boat. I do just as good or better then the guys in the boats sometimes... Craig


----------



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

does that mean with a weight holding bottom? or with a float? or weight on bottom with float keeping bait up off bottom. tight line with weight on bottom and hook up higher on line? wow there are a lot of ways to fish- I like to fish the bank too at night its hard to beat a camp fire and some catfish sticks. and your right its not a add- some times we have some cool stuff like the planer bobber on my web site and sell them out pretty quick- I only make like a 50 pairs at a time and we dont do it to often- Anyway I always like to type to good catfishermen and gals about planer fishing and the way they get their catfish - I just started planer fishing a year or two ago - I just didnt like how big and heavy they were and the release dont work most of the time- so you get stripped or drag a dink a few miles- It is a lot harder to fish a planer than a planer bobber. I sent one to tiny at catfish tv and he gave it a A + . that put a smile on my face. I wish I could fish the red some time soon - I got to santee cooper two years ago it was nice- so tell me more about fishing on the red river -thanks the catkiller


----------

